# gold nugget pleco



## thegotoguy (Dec 16, 2008)

hi i have a 37 gallon tall eclipse(heavily planted) and an old friend of my brothers is helping me setup a 2-3 bulb t5 fixture for my tank and im also getting a fluval 205 for FREEEEEE... but i do have to do some manual labor... and she wants me to break down her 20 gallon fw tank... 

in her tank she has a 7 inch gold nugget pleco and 6 rummy nose tetras and 2 corys...kinds ive never seen before...i was wondering if the gold nugget pleco/corys would fight with my gold algea eater(2 inches)


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Usually pleco don't fight... I don't even know how they could, maybe by sucking the algae of each other 
The gold nugget pleco shouldn't grow much more, but their minimum tank size is around 50gallons. Just make sure he could fit well enough in the 30gallon is my only advice.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

thegotoguy said:


> in her tank she has a 7 inch gold nugget pleco and 6 rummy nose tetras and 2 corys...kinds ive never seen before...i was wondering if the gold nugget pleco/corys would fight with my gold algea eater(2 inches)


tg:

The GN will not but it will need some driftwood and rocks with holes and caves.

The Cory's will not.

TR


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if the algae eater gets near the nugget ; kill it...a 6-7 inch L-18 gold nugget is worth about $75 or so...the GAE....nothin.
plecos will fight with each other...sometimes to the death.especially the hypancictris and peckoltia and other carnivorous species..have seen where male zebras killed and ate females...but they are really pretty peaceful with other species of fishes.
most species of loricaridae are a little more on the carnivore side..but they all need some driftwood in the tank to eat to aid in digestion...there are no species that eat nothing but wood ; but some do eat quite a bit of it...my L-204's are like buzzsaws.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I once let a hypancictris out of a bag and it landed on the first one I put in the tank, they started fighting until I moved one. I'd never seen that before. Are those "bristles" for fighting? You want more caves than fish. Mine do like this kind http://plecocaves.com/Caves.htm . 

disclosure: cichlid specialist, don't trust on plecos or barbs


----------



## thegotoguy (Dec 16, 2008)

ok ty for all of the help woth my fishtank i did end up doing a 3 bulb fixture and it looks SICK!!!!!!!!


thanks for all the help!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

tgtg:

Your original post did not include questions wrt lighting:



thegotoguy said:


> hi i have a 37 gallon tall eclipse(heavily planted) and an old friend of my brothers is helping me setup a 2-3 bulb t5 fixture for my tank





thegotoguy said:


> i did end up doing a 3 bulb fixture and it looks SICK!!!!!!!!


It looks "SICK" because you have 6700K bulbs (whether they be called daylight, growlight, etc.) and they are emitting a yellowish tinted light which I do not enjoy either.

Put in 10000K bulbs.

TR


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

If your Gold Nugget is a L-18...it can get WELL over 12". If I remember right, Planet Catfish states a max size of 18". They have a few pics of the larger ones on there. A 37 tall is not suitable for that fish, due to the surface area (footprint). The L-177 and L-81 Gold Nuggets, stay a bit smaller. But still reach about 8".
I'm not sure if I read your post correctly. If the 7" GN is in the 20 gallon tank...I can almost guarantee it isn't a GN. They are sensitive to water parameters, and like slightly warmer temps. It's very unlikely a Baryancistrus type pleco, would reach 7" in a 20 gallon tank. Could you post a pic when you get a chance?
The suggestion about adding some type of wood in the tank, was a good one.


----------



## thegotoguy (Dec 16, 2008)

yea i will get a picture up when i get a chance but tommorow im going offroading in my uncles jeep. i dont want to get 10000k.i dont know what all the L-18 stuff means but he is a 7 inch gn. and i do have a very nice piece of drift wood right in the middle and he lovess it!! 

...so i will get pics when i get a chance but it wont be for a day or so


----------

